# PCI-Belegung



## Martin Schroeder (16. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!
Weiß vielleicht einer, wie die Belegung vom PCI-Slot aussieht?
(Addresse,Daten,Steuer, oder so)
Oder auch wie ich eine (uralte) PCI-Grafikkarte dazu bringe, irgendwelchen Text auszugeben, der in sie reingefüllt wird.
Danke schon mal!


----------



## hela (18. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Martin,
  die Belegung vom PCI-Slot findest du im Hardware-Book.


----------



## Martin Schroeder (21. Dezember 2004)

Und das mit der Grafikkarte?


----------

